# A life boat too full.



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

So the SHTF happens. You are living off your preps and your garden. And one day the three Kardashian whores show up in need bagging for you to take them in. How do you react?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> So the SHTF happens. You are living off your preps and your garden. And one day the three Kardashian whores show up in need bagging for you to take them in. How do you react?


Depends. Did they figure out what I have?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Alteredstate said:


> So the SHTF happens. You are living off your preps and your garden. And one day the three Kardashian whores show up in need bagging for you to take them in. How do you react?


Order to leave, then three rounds of 7.62X39 expended, they most likely were a recon for others.

I will have no tolerance for this type of shit. I worry more about my ex showing up, will get the same treatment if needed.

We are practicing gun drills during the day now.

Unlimbered a few special pieces and made them ready if ever needed, which I hope not, end of the world as we know it.

Loaded 30 more mags today for AR's and AK's, will do FAL and M14 mags tomorrow about 10 each.

I already have plenty loaded, just increasing the pile, no need to load them all.

did 10 more for the Galils that bring them up to 50 loaded, 25 each for the 5.56 ones.

.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Ask them who they are since I would not recognize them if they bit me. Then, ask if they need directions since there is no reason they would ever show up in my unfashionable backwoods area.


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

First off, what is a Kardashian? They would be told to leave, then there response would dictate my next move. if they fail to leave, they would get the business end of my .556. If they do leave, I would relocate if at all practical and/or possible, so if they return, they would find nothing.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

redhawk said:


> First off, what is a Kardashian? They would be told to leave, then there response would dictate my next move. if they fail to leave, they would get the business end of my .556. If they do leave, I would relocate if at all practical and/or possible, so if they return, they would find nothing.


What's a Kardashian???
Have you never watched Star Trek?
Aliens! Aliens I tell you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I would recognize them and their cosmetically inflated rear ends. They would quickly be pointed to another direction regardless of their story or peril. I do not fare well with drama or its queens.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If aliens called Kardisasheons mysteriously arrive at the gates to Slippy Lodge, I will inform them that the Slippy Pike Model ARSE (Abrasion Resistant Stainless Extension) is made specifically to be shoved down the throat of an interloper through the innards and extending toward the base of the anal sphincter. 

The Model ARSE is designed to be set in the ground with forementioned interloper's head near the base of the Pike with his/her/its rear end hind parts resting at the top of the Pike pointing skyward. 

Note that the Stainless Steel Extension is uniquely manufactured to withstand the potential dangerous bodily fluids of said Kardisasheon style interloper! :vs_closedeyes:

Order today and we'll send you not 1 but 2 Slippy Pikes Model ARSE! And we have free shipping! (Terms and Conditions Apply! :tango_face_grin

(We at Slippy Pikes want to extend our heartfelt thoughts and prayers to all affected by the recent Pandemic. Please be patient that your order will be processed and we are working hard each and every day to continue to provide the highest quality Pikes recommended and approved by both National and International Organizations! Thank you and God Bless! :vs_wave


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

The least thing I would enjoy seeing is 6 artificially inflated Kardashian bubble ass cheeks basking in the sunlight. :68:


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Could be a way to make a profit. Peddle their big butts for a tin of canned meat for each go round. And feed them subsistence. Truly hungry people will do about anything. Don’t like it? Find something better.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd send them packing at the end of a gun barrel. Now, If it was Nancy Peloci? or any of her other pals from the Socialists of America club? Well, let's just say they would regret their stand on 2A. :devil:


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

There are several possible answers.

Here is my favorite for the general Preppers:

Give them a can of ??? and some ???. Take their pictures and promise bullets if you see them again.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Alteredstate said:


> So the SHTF happens. You are living off your preps and your garden. And one day the three Kardashian whores show up in need bagging for you to take them in. How do you react?


Get off my lawn!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The life boat test/question has been change many times so a lot depends on the one you are using. It also fails to consider time. leadership often must make a call on the information they have at the time then live with it. Just because you pick one person over another does not mean latter the one you picked does not get tossed over board. What one man sees as Moral another may not. A liberals point of view on moral has nothing to do with right or wrong it is agenda driven. Others will use a much higher standard.
Morality is a dirty word to liberals. There is no higher calling than the agenda.
To apply it to SHTF either as it unfolds or in in full force is easier than you think. 
Apply it to today. Someone you know not real close was partying in another country. They are stuck there. The rest of her family is to lazy and scared to go outside she contacts you to please check on her mother and elderly lady that does not use cell phones or the internet. You have been pretty much been locked down and in good health. A moral person does as requested with out consideration for their own safety. The party life style or lack of effort on others part does not factor in. The liberal does nothing as it is the governments responsibility someone else must do it . The liberal will however post all over the internet elderly lady in danger because trump won't get her daughter home. class over.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

With a cargo of immigrants bound for a new life in America, the William Brown was a ship full of hope. It had set off from Liverpool five weeks earlier, on March 13, 1841, and was nearing the end of its voyage to Philadelphia.

A ship of 559 tonnes, it carried salt, coal and china, along with 65 passengers, mostly Irish and Scottish families, as well as husbands and wives joining spouses who had already made the journey from the old world to the land of opportunity.

Look it up. Look how the crew threw passengers overboard on the lifeboat to secure their own safety.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-A-new-book-poses-ultimate-moral-dilemma.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Sasquatch said:


> Get off my lawn!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Says the Man who now proudly owns a new Lawn!:vs_shake:


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Anyone showing up uninvited to my place would find me first saying, "Did you bring some food for us. 
We haven't eaten in days." Hopefully they will walk away.


----------



## SierraGhost (Feb 14, 2017)

Alteredstate said:


> So the SHTF happens. You are living off your preps and your garden. And one day the three Kardashian whores show up ... How do you react?


My answer may seem a bit abstract, but I can't help think of the first book we had to study in the military.
The book was 'The Defence of Duffer's Drift', by Captain Swinton (who in 1914 was responsible for invention of the tank, and later he rose to the rank of Major General).

The book describes a series of dreams Sir Backsight Forethought had, that teach him valuable lessons, during the Boer War.
So my answer to your question, are two of the lessons learned in this book:

Lesson # 2
'Do not in war-time show stray men of the enemy's breed all over your camp, be they never so kind and full of butter ... '

Lesson # 6
'It is not enough to keep strange men of the enemy's breed away from your actual defences, letting them go free to warn their friends of your existence and whereabouts ... '

If any of you are still reading my ramblings, and would like to read this short (72 page) book that you can read in an hour or two, I've provided the link to the free PDF;
https://www.armyupress.army.mil/Portals/7/combat-studies-institute/csi-books/swinton.pdf


----------



## Alteredstate (Jul 7, 2016)

SierraGhost said:


> My answer may seem a bit abstract, but I can't help think of the first book we had to study in the military.
> The book was 'The Defence of Duffer's Drift', by Captain Swinton (who in 1914 was responsible for invention of the tank, and later he rose to the rank of Major General).
> 
> The book describes a series of dreams Sir Backsight Forethought had, that teach him valuable lessons, during the Boer War.
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Says the Man who now proudly owns a new Lawn!:vs_shake:


And it's a big lawn too! now if I could just get my riding mower working so it doesn't look like a jungle anymore.

Did I mention the riding mower has a beer holder?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Boat is sinking you aint got time to take life history of everyone.


----------



## esmok (Mar 20, 2020)

It depends at what point in SHTF they showed up. They could be useful and/or valuable in certain ways.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Bang Flop just like anyone else that tries to infiltrate the place.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

Id pop them and their tits so fast


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

The response depends on one’s situation. If you’re all alone or with a small group you’d probably have to turn them away. If you’ve established yourself as a warlord, you could consider adding them to your ranks if they’re going to add useful skills. Can they be useful for growing food, childcare, hunting small game? Do you sense that they’ll be loyal?


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Yesterday I posted an article regarding this very thing. It is on my website Systematic Approach to Group Survival.

*56. Admitting Last Minute Panic Members.*

If you feel we are getting very close to the chaos beginning, how do you admit last minute members?

Consider this. Allocate the membership approval job to *just one person*. Let him act as the "Broker" to bring them in only if they are a true asset to the group. If not, save the space for another who will be an asset.
*
What is an asset?* At this point it is someone who can be a *full fledged guard* to protect your group.

Being an asset is the first test. The second test is * if they can support life for themselves*. If not send them packing. They will endanger your group.

This is where the broker part comes into play. The broker should shape a new member prospect to fit the mold of your needs. He should hold their hand and help them develop a plan to accumulate their supplies within a few days or send them down the road. The last thing needed is more mouths to feed. The broker should have them understand they are being admitted to pull guard duty, male or female, when others in your group may be exempted from guard duty. Sound unfair? Maybe but the others are not the ones who procrastinated and instead built the group.

Their supply plan should meet your food standards, where and how to purchase quickly, estimated cost and how it will be paid for. Once that is set then consider them as membership material *after *they have the supplies in their possession.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

If one of them happened to be a doctor or nurse, that’d be really useful.


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

jimcosta said:


> Yesterday I posted an article regarding this very thing. It is on my website Systematic Approach to Group Survival.
> 
> *56. Admitting Last Minute Panic Members.*
> 
> ...


Yep. Exactly like Al Hardy did, screening survivors as to who should be let into the Jellison Ranch aka The Stronghold. Armed guards at the gates, with a list of what skills the Stronghold needed. And if those who were already inside didn't comply and 'share'? The Road, Peter Bonar. Always the threat of The Road.

And if anyone here hasn't yet read Lucifer's Hammer - you really should. 
Watch what happens with all the best laid plans.. some of them identical to what I've read on this forum. 
The book is dated (1975) but starts in LosAngles and gives a good idea on how beginning things could go. 
It also has some timeless tips on running, fighting, hunkering and foraging as well.









Hope your crew has a Stronghold, jimcosta, and may your strong survive. 
Best of luck.


----------



## GreatestCommandment (Mar 29, 2020)

jimcosta said:


> Yesterday I posted an article regarding this very thing. It is on my website Systematic Approach to Group Survival.
> 
> *56. Admitting Last Minute Panic Members.*
> 
> ...


I'd be hesitant to just send them down the road. Now you've made 3 enemies. Say they were to find another group, possibly one that is larger and more powerful than your group that does accept them, possibly in exchange for information about you and your resources. If that leader decides that your land and assets (including your HR) are worth acquiring, you've done yourself in.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*@GreatestCommandment * Prospective members have no idea where our retreat is located.

We invite members through a website and meet at a hamburger stand.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

If they wanted to stay in our group, I would hook them up two my two bottom plow and start them going on the lower 40....just for starters.....


----------

